# thank you for your swift reply



## murcielago1

Hello

How would I say this in Dutch? 

"Bedankt voor uw snelle antwoord?"

Many thanks !


----------



## LiesbethLovesLanguage

That's how I would say it,  yes.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ja inderdaad, dat is zonder meer correct. Ook heel gebruikelijk is _bedankt voor het snelle antwoord_, en _je_ in plaats van _uw_ is natuurlijk even goed mogelijk.


----------



## murcielago1

Bedankt!


----------



## murcielago1

Voor jullie snelle antwoord!


----------



## eno2

Ook bedankt voor uw snelle reactie.

The buttons "reply" and "post reply" on this forum mean more "repliek" ..


----------



## ThomasK

"Bedankt voor uw prompt antwoord"? Ik zou het in deze briefcontext niet spontaan gebruiken, maar je leest het toch vaak; het doet mij denken aan "een spontaan antwoord". _Prompt_ kan natuurlijk ook als bijwoord gebruikt worden (_prompt antwoorden_).


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> "Bedankt voor uw prompt antwoord"? Ik zou het in deze briefcontext niet spontaan gebruiken


_Prompte_ dan tenminste.

Het is ook niet mijn voorkeur qua woordkeuze: ik proef er denk ik iets niet-neutraals in, bijvoorbeeld _ik kreeg een prompt antwoord op mijn klacht, maar ik schoot er niets mee op_.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, daar gaan we opnieuw: ik heb inderdaad ontdekt dat Nederlanders (en ...) de pronomina als bepaald beschouwen, terwijl niemand dat in mijn zo lange carrière heeft verbeterd. Nu, ik leer dus nog altijd bij...

Ik dacht eigenlijk eerder aan iets informeels...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Heeft niets met Nederland vs. België te maken. Het is gewoon algemeen Nederlandse grammatica.

Twee Belgische bronnen:
bijvoeglijke naamwoorden - verbuigen | VRT-Taalnet
bijvoeglijk naamwoord met of zonder -e - taaltelefoon.be


----------



## ThomasK

Ik bedoelde: die fout wordt door Belgen geregeld gemaakt. En ik ben er een van, tot mijn spijt...


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een toevoeging ter relativering: gisteren goeie vriend ontmoet uit de buurt van Utrecht, met veel taalgevoel, even getest, en hij liet de e-loze vorm gewoon passeren... De toepassing van de regel lijkt mij zelfs in Nederland niet zo evident (ik ga wel nog verder met mijn onderzoek!)...


----------

